# Can you make borders in GIMP for your Signature?



## Sanderino (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, you see, this is my signature. It's my first and I think it isn't sharp thanks to opening it in paint to add lborders. So.. my question is, how can I add borders (I mean the black & white line) in GIMP? And if it could, how?


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 9, 2009)

layers are your friend


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 9, 2009)

haha layers then xD so.. how can I add them in GIMP? ;O


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 9, 2009)

hmmmm

if i remember to the right usually the layer window is there, one of the icons is add new layer or something simliar, so make your border on a new layer and your sig without the border on another layer below the border layer.


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm trying to find it, I'll keep searching. And by the way, is it hard to make it as thick as the border in my sig?


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Aug 10, 2009)

I forgot how it worked in GIMP but I know that there should be a command called stroke which adds an outline to your sig.

In photoshop, the standard way is:

1) New Layer > Image Apply Image
2) Edit > Stroke (Black color) 1 pixel


It should be pretty similar.


----------



## XMETALGEARX (Aug 10, 2009)

Here is how you do it.

1. Make a new layer

2. Place the layer at the top. 

3. Now go to Select->All, then go to Edit->Stroke Selection. 

4. Now with black as the current color go to stroke size 9. 

5. Then switch to white, stroke size 7.  

6. Now switch back to black and select 5 or 6. 

7. Now using that layer set it to Overlay.

This is to make 2 borders on the sig. I usually go with that.


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks, I'm going to note this, because I've found a manner wich is kind ofl onger and you need to add borders without GIMP. But this is alot handier so I'm going to try it tommorrow. thanks y'all.


----------

